# What kind of crib to side car? (Pics would be helpful)



## ~threemoons~ (Dec 13, 2007)

I want to side car a crib and I was wondering what kind. Drop front? or can you take the front off of any crib- even non-drop front? I was thinking it probably wouldn't be stable. Does anyone have any pics of their crib that is attached to the bed with the front off? It would be really helpful!

Thanks for any advice


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

nak

We have a graco crib with the drop down side. Here are the pics:

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...nkinincrib.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...h/sidecar1.jpg


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

We have a Pottery Barn crib that we got used. Sorry, I don't have any pics of our setup but here is a link to a site describing how to sidecar that I found very useful when setting ours up:

http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsF...decarcrib.msnw


----------



## BonanzaJellybean (Jun 1, 2006)

We have an IKEA one that turns into a toddler bed (so it is pretty stable with one side off). It was fairly cheap and thier stuff is relatively non-toxic. We love our crib sidecar arrangement!


----------



## ~threemoons~ (Dec 13, 2007)

Very helpful...thanks!


----------



## herilane (Jul 1, 2007)

Some cribs need all four sides in place in order to be stable, so you can't use just any crib that way. As long as the side folds under or over you can sidecar it, but there are some that are made for it. We have a Brio bedside cot (not sure if they're available in the States) and unlike most other cots the height of the base can be adjusted in half-inch increments, so we can really line it up with our bed.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Our crib was bought by my mother from an ad in the paper, because she thought all babies need cribs, even though she knew I planned (and do) co sleep.
It mostly stores extra blankets, pillows and stuffed animals.

But here's a pic, anyway.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Any kind will work.


----------

